# Modifier 52 - fee reduction



## kfrock (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you reduce your fees when using the modifier 52?  Past experience tells me that you would never want to reduce your fees because they will then be reduced again by the payer.  However, I ran across a piece of documentation advising that the fee should be reduced before submitting the claim.  I'm curious what you all do?

Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Jan 14, 2009)

we "modify" -  
the fee will be reduced by the payer... if you reduce it before submitting - then yes - it'll be reduced...twice...


----------



## kfrock (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation Donna!


----------



## BrigitteS  (Jan 14, 2009)

No do not reduce your fee. The insurance companies will reduce your fee for you and you want as much payment for your service as you can get.


----------

